# Looking for Jerky contests near New Jersey



## rob sicc (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I entered my first Beef Jerky competition this past weekend and now I have the bug.  It was a lot of fun.

Can anyone suggest how to find out about other beef jerky competitions in my area or reasonable (within 100 - 150 miles) close?

BTW, I took first place 1 2 blue ribbons and 2 red ribbons.  Had to throw that in.  lol

All help is greatly appreciated and thanks for reading my thread


----------

